# How would I setup Linux on a partition?



## kebabs (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry if there are other threads but I've searched and can't find any (too tired). Anyway...

After being on the Windows side of things I decided to try Ubuntu. But I'm having problems installing it.

My problem is that I want to put Ubuntu on a partition from my main RAID0 setup. I don't know how to do this in GParted. It picks up both Hard Drives not in their RAID0 format. So obviously I don't want to partition one of the HDD's otherwise it will screw up all my stuff. But yeah it's picking up the 2 HDD's saying they are unallocated and then there is this other one which is apparently 0.00B and is called the ATA Config Disc.
So what do I do guys? Sorry for being noob but first timer at Linux.

PS. Sorry if this is messy and you don't get the question i'm asking, i'm tired =[.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 12, 2008)

dont bother with raid just stick it on a single hd for less headaches.


----------



## kebabs (Sep 12, 2008)

I've already got it setup in RAID0 and been running Vista on it


----------



## spud107 (Sep 12, 2008)

when i was looking at installing ubuntu/linux i found that installing to a single hd is the way to go,
vista works fine with raid, ubuntu has issues,


----------



## xfire (Sep 13, 2008)

It seems to be unstable on RAID check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386923


----------



## kebabs (Sep 13, 2008)

Well is there any other version of Linux that is stable on RAID?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2008)

Fedora 9 worked perfectly on my RAID0 array on my Intel ICH9R. Fedora is also quite noob friendly. It's my preferred distro. Give it a shot.


----------



## kebabs (Sep 13, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Fedora 9 worked perfectly on my RAID0 array on my Intel ICH9R. Fedora is also quite noob friendly. It's my preferred distro. Give it a shot.



Quite a difference in size I see!

From < 700MB's to 3.9GB's 

Well I'll download and give it a shot  Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2008)

kebabs said:


> Quite a difference in size I see!
> 
> From < 700MB's to 3.9GB's
> 
> Well I'll download and give it a shot  Thanks



That's because Fedora includes KDE, Gnome and XFCE all on the disk, as well as a lot more packages/options in general.


----------

